
Does basic income solve anything? Grasp the arguments for and against - greifswalder
https://www.sitra.fi/en/articles/basic-income-solution-challenges-social-security-labour-market-learn-arguments-topical-hotly-debated-subject/
======
meri_dian
Why is it that discussions of basic income so often ignore the effect of
society-wide subsidy on market prices?

It's well documented that prices for a good increase when that good is
subsidized. Healthcare is a perfect example.

So what of the effect on economy wide prices when a general income subsidy is
introduced?

If UBI is simply a massive redistribution of wealth from the rich to the poor,
we have far too many poor and too few rich for the redistribution to have any
significant impact on the lives of the poor. Taxing the rich and gifting the
proceeds to the poor will not have a significant impact on their incomes in a
nation like the United States.

So that method won't accomplish the goals of UBI in the first place, ignoring
the inevitable inflation that would come with such a plan.

On the other hand if UBI is just printed money, then once again we're left
with general inflation that would negate any positive impact of the UBI.

